# Oliva Series V Belicoso Cigar Review - worth the hype



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

this cigar is very smoothwith a long and even burn.burned cool all the way down to the nub.notes of chocolate and coffee bean.

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Belicoso Cigar Review - worth the hype


----------

